# Hi All



## Liam (Jul 10, 2018)

Hello from the Midlands!

I’m just getting into smoking after watching BBQ Pitmasters on Netflix, being fed up of dry, over-cooked burgers and reading Aaron Franklin’s book.

I have set myself these goals over the next 12 months

- get better at barbecuing
- enter a barbecue competition
- build my own pit

Oh, and continue working 60 hour weeks and spend time with my two children.  Easy.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 10, 2018)

Welcome to SMF you have come to the right place to learn all kinds of smoking and grilling skills. 

Warren


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jul 10, 2018)

Welcome, Liam. I loved watching  BBQ Pit Masters. I can only aspire to cooking half as well as those masters. You will find lots of information here, probably more than you could ever digest. This is a helpful group, eager to answer questions and help the newbs along.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 10, 2018)

Welcome to SMF!
Sounds like you have a lot on your plate!
Hopefully you can slow down a little & enjoy your yourself a little more.
Cooking food over a fire is very relaxing, especially with a beer or three!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 10, 2018)

Welcome aboard glad you joined. Now settle down and take a deep breath. You already accomplished your first goal - becoming a better BBQ'er by joining our site. 

Chris


----------



## homeruk (Jul 16, 2018)

welcome to the site


----------

